# Back in the olden days...



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Before synthesizers and digital sampling, there was the Mellotron

[youtube=object]yrXtmKGkSa4&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Bands like the Musical box still use them and I think it's in use from time to time. I think Incubus uses one, I dunno it's so hard to read the credits on cd's these days (and I don't consider myself a geezer) sigh... It was so much nicer to read the notes on Albums wasn't it? THAT was back in the olden days! :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think there are still services that provide the tape loops for Mellotrons.

If you ask me, though, that's one heckuva lot of tape-head cleaning to go through for a low-fidelity sound, idiosyncratic as it is.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

You can still buy new and vintage Mellotrons as well as different tapes for them. Try here

http://www.mellotron.com/

Brian


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Melotrons were cool when that was the only way to sample and playback. When digital sampling came into existance the melotrons were relegated to storage rooms.

It was a cool idea, but the only reason I can see for using one now is for nostalgia's sake.

Even the cheapest samplers will do a better job IMO.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Melotrons were cool when that was the only way to sample and playback. When digital sampling came into existance the melotrons were relegated to storage rooms.
> 
> It was a cool idea, but the only reason I can see for using one now is for nostalgia's sake.
> 
> Even the cheapest samplers will do a better job IMO.


I have to agree. They are antiquated compared to today's technology. The Mellotron was even a finicky beast in it's own day but when it worked, it was THE thing to have. Take a listen The Court of the Crimson King.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> I have to agree. They are antiquated compared to today's technology. The Mellotron was even a finicky beast in it's own day but when it worked, it was THE thing to have. Take a listen The Court of the Crimson King.


Gentle Giant (one of my favourite bands) also used one extensively. I also recall seeing mention of a Melotron being used by Black Sabbath.


It was basically a mehanical sampler. Amazing that they were able to make them work.


I have an Ensoniq Mirage that collects dust these days, but I'll never forget hearing the grand piano sound it produces for the first time.


Amazing. Even today it stands up well. It's a bit noisier than modern units but the tone is brilliant.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

The Moody Blues were also Mellotron users. I did a quick search, and was quite surprised at the number of artists who used one. Found out that the flute intro to Stairway to Heaven, and Strawberry Fields was a mellotron. Good Post Bobb. Thanks.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

bscott said:


> You can still buy new and vintage Mellotrons as well as different tapes for them. Try here
> 
> http://www.mellotron.com/
> 
> Brian


I just noticed that the company is based out of Calgary.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Isn't that what Tex and Edna Boyle use in thier comericals?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Isn't that what Tex and Edna Boyle use in thier comericals?
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Love that old SCTV stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Having one of those to maintain and play would be a full time hobbie for sure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have an Ensoniq Mirage that collects dust these days, but I'll never forget hearing the grand piano sound it produces for the first time.


I've got one in my closet that comes out about once a year when I need to add a basic piano/electric piano/string track to a recording. I doubt I could get much for it, and to replace it would cost more than I could justify. 

And my kids used to have so much fun with the 3 Stooges and cartoon sounds disc :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tom Waits still makes good use of his...:bow:


----------

